# Other Pets > Horses >  Me and my favorite horse, pictures and mild bragging

## ZinniaZ

Bragging because I really think he is beautiful and I wanted to share photos of him from this summer.  We haven't shown this summer-- but we are having some fun.  Here are pictures of a trail riding vacation we just went on:





He had never crossed a river before and this was a big big deal for him.  (He does not normally walk through PUDDLES.)

These are just schooling pix from the arena:





That's all I have for now.  BUt there he is, my beautiful horse.   :Smile:   I hope you guys like the photos.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (08-05-2009),_jsmorphs2_ (08-10-2009),_Kara_ (08-05-2009)

----------


## Argentra

Ok, I hate you now... :Wink: 

That is one BEAUTIFUL horse! I adore greys, and yours is tops.  :Good Job:

----------

_ZinniaZ_ (08-05-2009)

----------


## ZinniaZ

> Ok, I hate you now...
> 
> That is one BEAUTIFUL horse! I adore greys, and yours is tops.


You have excellent taste.   :Very Happy:   Thanks for admiring mah horse.

----------


## Montessa Python

Question..
Why are you schooling in a double bridle??
I always thought that when schooling vs showing that you would only do serious prep work in the double bridle.
In the ASB world they usually only use a normal snaffle.
I had always thought that in dressage that you would school in a snaffle.
Every one I have seen do working or schooling of dressage horses has been in snaffles, even the more expensive horses and pricey barns.. as it were..
And trail riding??? in a double bridle... uh.. perhaps talking to a trainer on better control or a different bit so you can enjoy him and not have him think he HAS to be elevated and on the bit ALL the time... just saying...
Lovely pics!!! though

----------


## Kara

> Question..
> Why are you schooling in a double bridle??
> I always thought that when schooling vs showing that you would only do serious prep work in the double bridle.
> In the ASB world they usually only use a normal snaffle.
> I had always thought that in dressage that you would school in a snaffle.
> Every one I have seen do working or schooling of dressage horses has been in snaffles, even the more expensive horses and pricey barns.. as it were..
> And trail riding??? in a double bridle... uh.. perhaps talking to a trainer on better control or a different bit so you can enjoy him and not have him think he HAS to be elevated and on the bit ALL the time... just saying...
> Lovely pics!!! though


To Gloria's credit...

She is an accomplished rider.  She truly, genuinely loves her horses.  She doesn't resort to gadgets and "band-aid" fixes to overcome or deal with training issues.  In her trail pictures, Will is being ridden on a relaxed rein w/light contact, one-handed in the second pic.  In the schooling pictures again, she doesn't have tight, heavy contact on the reins, and Will is forward, working quite happily in a double. It is quite common to train & school dressage horses in a double *when appropriate*. 

Perhaps find out more about rider before questioning their experience & telling them what to do with a horse you've never even met. 

Just my $.02.  

K~

----------

_ZinniaZ_ (08-05-2009)

----------


## ZinniaZ

It's pretty common to school in a double when the horse is ready for it.  Double bridles are used quite differently in the saddlebred world than in dressage and it is possible that the dressage riders you have seen and know of are at a different place in their training than I am with my horse.  

The double bridle is not used for control nor should it be.  I trail rode him in the double because my snaffle bridle was not with me.  As long as he was comfortable, I think that's all that matters.  YOu can scold me more about it when you have ridden dressage, ridden my horse or spoken to my instructor.  Your choice.

----------


## ZinniaZ

Take a look again at the trail pix.  He was most definitely NOT on the bit, nor was he 'elevated'.  Again, the double is not used that way.  You can't lift a horse with the double and you should NOT.  

Schooling in the double is tried and true.  Look at the millions of pictures available online.  There are so many horses schooled in the double.  How on earth woiuld you show in the double if you never schooled in it?  It's not an instrument of torture-- it's subtle when used correctly, which I hope I am doing.  I trust my instructor to tell me when I am screwing this up.  My instructor is VERY competent and HER instructor is as well.  I take lessons with both of them.  

The instructor's instructor trained with some of the biggest most classical names out there.  SHE is the one who told me to put him in the double and ride him in it every day, and only ride him in the snaffle to test him.  

Kneejerk reactions such as yours are not really very informed or friendly.

----------

_Montessa Python_ (08-06-2009)

----------


## ZinniaZ

Eh, I'm sorry I sniped at you.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   It's just that I post on a dressage board and they can be very picky... and they didn't go after me for these things.  But you deserve a good answer and it is this:

I trust my instructor.  I trust my horse to tell me when I ask too much of him and he is not telling me that.  

If you want to talk technically about the use of the double, ask away.  I will stop being defensive and crabby.

----------


## Maize411

You have a very beautiful horse..I wish so badly I could have a horse..but I don't have the money nor the space or time for one..maybe one day though...till then I will just keep admiring the ones around me..You and your horse make a great pair :0)

----------

_ZinniaZ_ (08-05-2009)

----------


## Montessa Python

> Why are you schooling in a double bridle??
> I always thought that when schooling vs showing that you would only do serious prep work in the double bridle.
> In the ASB world they usually only use a normal snaffle.
> I had always thought that in dressage that you would school in a snaffle.
> Every one I have seen do working or schooling of dressage horses has been in snaffles, even the more expensive horses and pricey barns.. As it were..
> And trail riding??? In a double bridle... Uh.. Perhaps talking to a trainer on better control or a different bit so you can enjoy him and not have him think he HAS to be elevated and on the bit ALL the time... Just saying..


Didn't any notice all the question marks??
I DO ride dressage. I don't actually ride Saddleseat but they are one of the ones who most ride in double bridles except for some country pleasure and english pleasure in the arab world.
And the word THINK 


> have him think


... 
A horse gets used to going a certain way when certain bits of equipment OR aids are used.
I of course had NO way of knowing that she only had that bridle for that ride.
I don't think any one else did either.
I am sorry if it came off in any way judgemental, I was more surprised and questioning so I could be educated. I only ride at training level dressage, and will never be at the level she is schooling OR showing or riding.
I have trained my ASB X, we have done combined training, dressage, barrel racing, trail riding, and now english pleasure and will be driving.
I ride problem horses and mostly trail ride.. I am 39 yet have no clue on a lot of things.

Carol

----------


## ZinniaZ

Hey there, please reread my apology in my third post after yours.  I know I jumped at you.  I normally don't do that and I am sorry I did here.  It's perfectly fine to question-- you know, for the good of the horse etc.  

I AM sorry.  

Hopefully no hard feelings.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh he is so pretty!!!

----------

_ZinniaZ_ (08-12-2009)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Your horse is very beautiful.  I just love horses but I do not have the time or money to care for one.  I guess I can still dream though, lol!

----------


## ZinniaZ

> Your horse is very beautiful.  I just love horses but I do not have the time or money to care for one.  I guess I can still dream though, lol!


You could take an occasional lesson or lease one for a trail ride every now and then?  OR you could volunteer for a therapeutic riding place.  Then  you'd get to groom, etc and help out in other ways and be around horses.  Horses are life changing.   :Smile:

----------

